# Aussie Reptile Supplies online store?



## Brandon (Jan 25, 2018)

Hello, Has anyone brought items from http://www.ausreptiles.com.au if so how is their quality. I am referring to the CERAMIC EMITTERS specifically, what is there average life span in your experience. as I'm looking to get a ceramic emitter because my inferred bulb blu after 5 months (I know that may be pretty good) but I just want something that will last longer.


----------



## Wally (Jan 25, 2018)

Hi Brandon.

I have bought snakes from them and found them reliable and easy to deal with. 

What reptile/s are you looking to provide heat for?


----------



## Brandon (Jan 25, 2018)

Wally said:


> Hi Brandon.
> 
> I have bought snakes from them and found them reliable and easy to deal with.
> 
> What reptile/s are you looking to provide heat for?



Oh good I have a carpet python around a year old


----------



## Foozil (Jan 25, 2018)

Brandon said:


> Oh good I have a carpet python around a year old


Whats your setup like?


----------



## Wally (Jan 25, 2018)

You have a couple of other options for a carpet. Ones that are cheaper and last far longer in the long run.

* Heat cord between two tiles
* Radient heat panel

A CHM will do the trick as well. Just thought I'd throw some others in the mix.


----------



## Brandon (Jan 25, 2018)

Wally said:


> You have a couple of other options for a carpet. Ones that are cheaper and last far longer in the long run.
> 
> * Heat cord between two tiles
> * Radient heat panel
> ...



What' a CHM?
Radiant heat panel seems a bit costly but I like the heat cord time idea. Would that keep the whole tank warm though?


----------



## Wally (Jan 25, 2018)

CHM - Ceramic heat emitter 

I know there have been threads on here in the past on the heat cord idea. Do a search and see what you come up with.

You don't necessarily want to heat the whole enclosure. Providing a place in the enclosure where heat is available is more the go. The heat cord idea covers this well as it also provides cooler areas for your python to retreat to.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 25, 2018)

we just do the old heat lamps at 1 end,seems to work well for our pythons.
Heat cords/mats only heat the floor


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 26, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> we just do the old heat lamps at 1 end,seems to work well for our pythons.
> Heat cords/mats only heat the floor


Isn't heating a spot on the floor all that's required for them to curl up on?? This is all I currently do for my macs, or is having a lamp that heats the air too beneficial somehow?


----------



## cement (Jan 26, 2018)

Heating the floor is fine. Especially if you put an insulative hide on it. macula will lie upside down if they want to heat their backs.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 26, 2018)

cement said:


> Heating the floor is fine. Especially if you put an insulative hide on it. macula will lie upside down if they want to heat their backs.


Cheers man!


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 26, 2018)

all our pythons have heat lamps,currently only 1 has a heat mat as well


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 26, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> all our pythons have heat lamps,currently only 1 has a heat mat as well


Do you have solar or just like spending $$$ ?


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 26, 2018)

yeah I do have solar but I need more panels lol.
All our snakes are in enclosures,mostly wood but a couple of the Ants are in glass;No tubs


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 26, 2018)

Yeah nice. I've got a 6.4kw system currently, 22x 290w panels. Can't wait to get my new outdoor 10,000 pond finished, that'll take some pressure off when the rest of the turtles go outside. No more heating and lighting required.


----------



## Aquaman (Jan 26, 2018)

Each to there own.

Personally I use divided enclosures . Cool area, warm area warmed by means of radiator panel.
By having divided rooms you are heating only a relatively small area.
Opposed to the entire enclosure.

A hell of a lot cheaper to run than Ceramic Heat Emitters. 

Fortunately they live long healthy lives.
Which ultimately makes the panel cheap or cheaper.

But that’s just my thinking.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 26, 2018)

cement said:


> Heating the floor is fine. Especially if you put an insulative hide on it. macula will lie upside down if they want to heat their backs.


the only time I have seen snakes upside down is when they are dead


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 26, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> the only time I have seen snakes upside down is when they are dead


I've seen mine upside down in their humid hides prior to shedding. Could just be an Ant thing?


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 26, 2018)

hmmm, we have several Ants,never seen 1 of those upside down.the ones I was talking about were posts on here that were DOA


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 26, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> hmmm, we have several Ants,never seen 1 of those upside down.


Put a little hooch in their water bowl mate.  lol


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 26, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> the only time I have seen snakes upside down is when they are dead





dragonlover1 said:


> hmmm, we have several Ants,never seen 1 of those upside down.the ones I was talking about were posts on here that were DOA


I thought the same thing when I first saw my daughters Childrens upside down. But after a quick check it was fine. They play dead quite well.


----------



## Wally (Jan 26, 2018)

Perhaps people's experience with pythons is not as expansive as they may think.

Anywho...

Back to the question at hand. 

CHE's and globes are inefficient methods of heating enclosures and will ultimately be more expensive in the long run as opposed to heat cords and panels.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 26, 2018)

Wally said:


> Perhaps people's experience with pythons is not as expansive as they may think.


Ah well, just because you've never seen it doesn't mean they haven't done it... pretty much like with teenage kids... everything you think they've not done... they've done. Lol


----------



## Wally (Jan 26, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Ah well, just because you've never seen it doesn't mean they haven't done it... pretty much like with teenage kids... everything you think they've not done... they've done. Lol



You've interpreted my post incorrectly.

I have in fact seen it in multiple species.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 26, 2018)

Wally said:


> You've interpreted my post incorrectly.
> 
> I have in fact seen it in multiple species.


I interpreted as you haven't seen it with your ants... and I meant that just because you haven't seen your ants do it, doesn't mean they haven't... unless you legit watch/record them 24/7 and they've never done it...

All good lol


----------



## Wally (Jan 26, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> I interpreted as you haven't seen it with your ants... and I meant that just because you haven't seen your ants do it, doesn't mean they haven't... unless you legit watch/record them 24/7 and they've never done it...
> 
> All good lol



I was referring to snakes needing to be dead to be upside down.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 26, 2018)

Wally said:


> Back to the question at hand.
> 
> CHE's and globes are inefficient methods of heating enclosures and will ultimately be more expensive in the long run as opposed to heat cords and panels.


Agree 100%


----------

